# NineBetta's Stock.



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

As some of you might know through my various threads, I'm currently seeking a pair of HM or HMPKs to breed over the summer. I've been drooling over NineBetta's stock since last summer when I first started researching breeding, and nowI may get the chance to get a pair from them.

Anyway, out of what he has for sale now I found four that I really like. He has sibling females for each one. As a breeder, which two males look the most promising in terms of finnage and body shape? I'm training my eyes to see these things, so all imput from you is really helping me become a better identifier.

Male1-- IMO, he looks to have decent overall finnage, but the anal is a tad long.



Male2-- OHM, but I read somewhere that that's good for breeding. I don't love his color, as I'm wanting to work with marbles, but he seems to have nice asymmetrical fins.



Male3-- Again, long anal but I love the even look of his dorsal and cadual. Ray wise, I'm not sure.



Male4-- I'm not always fond of grizzles, but I adore this guy. However, I feel like his dorsal could be better, and the anal should be more pointed.. I really would like feedback on him, because my eyes aren't as good as most of the breeders on here.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not a big experienced breeder but, from my reading and observering. I like #1 and #2


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

best quality will be male 3 and 2, but i think if you have a HMPK female it should (maybe) even out things, and sharpen the caudal's edges
the last one is nice, i just don't think the anal should be better, but love the coloring ;-)


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Just a beginners opinion but I feel myself leaning towards male #2 the most. 
I really like his form and his coloring is really neat as well, the blue does leak into his fins but if you are looking towards working with marbles I do not know if that will matter as much.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> best quality will be male 3 and 2, but i think if you have a HMPK female it should (maybe) even out things, and sharpen the caudal's edges
> the last one is nice, i just don't think the anal should be better, but love the coloring ;-)


 
You don't think the anal should be better?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

What if I got male number 2, and a sibling female of male number three or four? Reason being, I love the second PK's finnage, but want marbles/grizzles-- maybe the girl's color could contribute if she also has nice fins?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The PK's (both) - try to get a female with blunt anal. But they should produce some with blunt anal fins anyway - inbreed those. Or you could work towards symmetrical PK - cross breed to a DTHM with balanced fins.

As for the HM, male #1 is better


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

The only thing I have to put in is that I see that male number 4 has a bent pectoral fin it seems, or is this the way it's facing or the glass?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

For me I'll pick the two Pk.
Easier to work with and maintain.
If you want a hm n Pk line
Male 1 n 2
All these fish seem to be marbles gene
Don't expect them to stay that color for to long


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Not a fan of these. Not well balanced and edges too curved.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice HMPK's


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I like the second one but the third one has very intense colour.


----------

